# How do you cook/prepare the following items



## gail1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Please dont laugh at this question, some are things i have seen on Come Dine With Me and some have seen in supermarket and i dont have a clue
Yams
Salt fish and ackee (seen this on cdwm several times and last time i went to tescoes they had them)

aubergine im being thick here i know but dont know how to prepare/cook it 
PS any recipes for above wood be good 
thanks everyone
gail


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2011)

Yams are nice baked for about 40 minutes i had one and covered it with abit of coleslaw and a slither of butter sliced it down middle and it was yummy or ...thats all i can help with im afriad hun x

you can grill aubergines and put them in things like tapas


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2011)

The only time I have had aubergines is in Moussaka, when they are baked. Ooh! Haven't had that for ages, now I'm really tempted!  Isn't a Yam a Sweet Potato?


----------



## RSVP (Sep 8, 2011)

Found this if it's any use Gail :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ackee_and_saltfish

Sarah


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> The only time I have had aubergines is in Moussaka, when they are baked. Ooh! Haven't had that for ages, now I'm really tempted!



Hmm, yes, I fancy a home-made moussaka too. Off to find a recipe now!

Andy


----------



## trophywench (Sep 9, 2011)

I hate aubergines, whether in moussaka or not.  We were only talking of Halloumi in general and Saganaki in partic and how delish they are this very evening.

I've had yam baked, flesh scooped out and skins chucked in the bin, flesh mashed and buttered, didn't like them either.

I decided at the time I'm obviously not suited to West Indian food, 'Bun' is another one I don't like - I know I couldn't hack Scotch Bonnet chillis, LOL - the older I get, the less spicy food I can enjoy, which is awful cos I ain't very ancient at all and I don't feel old, mostly, except around the knees and that's been the case since my early 40's.  So I've never even wanted to try salt fish and ackee.

But you might love em - and I do like beef jerky!


----------



## Mumlé (Sep 13, 2011)

Aubergines are good in curries. Or cut into large chunks, fry them turning lots, on a fairly hot heat, in olive oil and oregano not too much oil though. Then add capers olives fresh tomatoes chopped into quarters and simmer for about half an hour. Add chopped flat leaf parsley at the end. Yum yum, hot with rice or cous cous or cold. Internet is great for recipes though, just do a search!


----------



## Natalie123 (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess a yam is a sweet potato? In which case, baked, mashed, chipped ... anything you can do with a normal potato. You can use them in curries and soups too. 

Aubergines are simple, you can bake them - my favourite is to cut them in half length ways and top with sliced tomatoes, basil and mozzarella cheese  No carbs but watch the fat content  You can also grill thin slices, fry in chunks and put in a curry or pasta dish.


----------



## chrismbee (Sep 13, 2011)

*best aubergine recipe*

Put aubergine beside fridge - don't put it in!
Heat little olive oil in a frying pan
Fill frying pan with thick-cut, smoked back bacon
Liberally butter thick slices of bread - white farmhouse type is best
Cook bacon on both sides until edges start to go crispy
Put bacon on bread
Accessorize with sauce of your choice or, even better, an egg fried in the bacon fat
Eat bacon sandwich
Give aubergine to mother/nan/vegan-nextdoor-neighbour


----------



## Nicky1970 (Sep 17, 2011)

> Isn't a Yam a Sweet Potato?



Not necessarily.


----------



## HelenM (Sep 17, 2011)

Aubergines are part of ratatouille.  You  also need onions, courgettes, tomatoes, peppers,  garlic and basil , lots of recipes on line. I quickly pan fry my veg individually and add a small can of chopped toms. I  also put in a distinclty un mediterranean splash of worcestershire sauce! I then put it in a dish and finish it in the oven.
  You can add some mozarella lumps when you put it in the oven  or put  a breast of chicken or piece of cod  on top sprinkled with parmesan.
  The same veggies cut up, sprinkled with oil and balsamic vinegar, an optional bit of  smoked paprika, stuck in the oven and roasted is  also good . 
Today in Flunch (French fast food) they had aubergines which I think had just been chopped up, fried and put in the oven with a small amount of  stock and garlic.


----------



## Monica (Sep 19, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Put aubergine beside fridge - don't put it in!
> Heat little olive oil in a frying pan
> Fill frying pan with thick-cut, smoked back bacon
> Liberally butter thick slices of bread - white farmhouse type is best
> ...



 LOL chris. 

Or give it to me!
I chop the aubergine into cubes and cook it with chopped tomatoes, onion, chopped bacon. Season as if making a bolognaise. Serve with pasta.

I also slice aubergines to put on top of my raclette grill, when we have raclette. Raclette is a swiss/french speciality. It's basically melted cheese (raclette) with potatoes. Over time people added things like bacon, pineapple, silver onions and gerkins. The original "at the table" raclette oven didn't have a grill bit at the top.


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 26, 2011)

This was originally from Good Housekeeping if I recall correctly.  It's really lovely and incorporates both Aubergine and Sweet Potato for a nice meal with not too many carbs:
Aubergine and Coconut Curry
Hands-on time: 15min; cooking time: 30?35min; serves 4
5-6tbsp olive oil
1 medium aubergine, cut into chunks a bit bigger than bite-sized
1 medium onion, chopped
A generous thumb-sized piece of fresh root ginger, peeled
2tbsp garam masala or mild curry paste
400g can chickpeas, drained and rinsed
1 large sweet potato, peeled and cut into bite-sized chunks
400g can chopped tomatoes
400ml can coconut milk
Small bunch of fresh coriander Small handful of fresh spinach leaves - around 125g (4oz)
150g tub Greek-style natural yogurt (optional)

1 Heat about 4tbsp of the olive oil in a large non-stick pan and fry the aubergine until golden brown and beginning to soften. Lift out on to a plate with a draining spoon, then add another 1-2tbsp olive oil to the pan and fry the onion over a medium heat for at least 10min until soft and deep golden.
2 Coarsely grate the ginger into the onion, stir for 2min, then add the garam masala. Reduce the heat a little and cook for 1-2min.
3 Add the aubergine, chickpeas, sweet potato, tomatoes and coconut milk to the pan. Bring to the boil, then simmer gently until the sweet potato is just tender - about 10-12min.
4 Taste and add seasoning. Just before eating, tear the coriander into rough pieces and stir into the curry with the spinach leaves - they'll wilt in the heat of the pan. If you want to, top with generous spoonfuls of Greek-style yogurt.

570cals, 43g fat (of which 22g saturates), 34g carbohydrate per serving, no added sugar per serving

Freezes well so you can make it ahead of time.


----------

